# night time shoot



## Smen (Apr 26, 2008)

Turned on my sight light and nocked the first of three arrows equipped with a luminock. Then I took aim at the glowing bracelet I got from my sons Halloween stuff that I had pinned to my target thwack! I'm hooked it was a blast to watch a bright green light zing through the air in the dark lots of fun highly recommend giving it a shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

I have also done this a few times myself, and to me it only makes sense to. I've heard countless people say "yeah i had the deer come in,but i just couldnt line up my peep or find my string for my windage point." Im not condoning shooting deer in the dark, but if you can become proficient at night those first light and last light shots become cake.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep.. I love going out and practicing at night..


----------



## Smen (Apr 26, 2008)

Chad Vines said:


> I have also done this a few times myself, and to me it only makes sense to. I've heard countless people say "yeah i had the deer come in,but i just couldn't line up my peep or find my string for my windage point." Im not condoning shooting deer in the dark, but if you can become proficient at night those first light and last light shots become cake.


Exactly Amen my thoughts as well and it truly reveals flaws in you're form or small things that you're doing wrong but most importantly it teaches you to aim small so you miss small.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

yes. I practice those low light shots often myself with a lighted nock.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

A TON of fun with lighted nocks!


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

my night shooting has helped me clear a few critters off the trail just before i climb down.


----------

